
Intel Ice Lake server roadmap delayed due to issues with 10nm node development - partingshots
https://wccftech.com/intel-ice-lake-server-roadmap-delayed-struggles-to-make-appearance/
======
rasz
"DRIVING LEADERSHIP WORKLOAD PERFORMANCE" indeed! Fun fact: Intel hired AMD
marketing team, the same people producing less than honest PR during AMD
Bulldozer years (Chris Hook, Heather Lennon).

